#    .. ..

## Angelina V

!
, .             2000 .
             14 000 .
          .        12 000    .
  =   .   ,     ()     ?

----------


## 2007

> .        12 000    .


  +,     .



> =   .   ,     ()     ?


 ,    ,     .   ,    ,

----------


## Angelina V

!     +, ........... ..     ?  ,    ?
         ?

----------


## 2007

> ..     ?


.     ,     ,    .




> ?


  - 1/300       http://www.klerk.ru/tools/penalty/

----------


## Angelina V

/ ,         ,       9             ? ..   - 9  ,    ,   - !

----------

,    .

----------

,  .
    "-"     ,      .
     ,         " "  .
 .

----------


## Angelina V

,       (    )    , , 14 .,  9 -    : 12 ..     , ..    ,    /   ..  . ..      .  ,       ,      14 ..    ,    .     ?

----------

,               .

----------

